# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  как скачать файлы обновлений конфигураций 8.3

## rus2207

Добрый день. Может есть у кого безлимитный доступ к Турбобит - мне надо скачать несколько файлов, а 6 баксов как-то накладно получается

----------


## rus2207

> Добрый день. Может есть у кого безлимитный доступ к Турбобит - мне надо скачать несколько файлов, а 6 баксов как-то накладно получается


вдруг у кого есть все конфигурации в облаке, поделитесь пжл

----------


## rus2207

> вдруг у кого есть все конфигурации в облаке, поделитесь пжл


Спасибо всем за подробные ответы

----------


## order50

> Спасибо всем за подробные ответы


Есть 8.3 Бух Проф и Корп. Какая нужна?

----------


## Alezee

Господа!
Давно не обновлял УНФ. Много вышло... Помогите скачать с Турбобита или может у кого есть обновления. Текущая конфигурация 1.6.22.48 не Базовая

----------


## Fltr

> Господа!
> Давно не обновлял УНФ. Много вышло... Помогите скачать с Турбобита или может у кого есть обновления. Текущая конфигурация 1.6.22.48 не Базовая


Возьмите файл конфигурации 1.6.25.163 и обновитесь им. https://files.fm/f/4fkdrzpq5

----------


## Alezee

Спасибо, сейчас попробую. Надеюсь, целостность не нарушится

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо, сейчас попробую. Надеюсь, целостность не нарушится


Не забывайте про резервные копии

----------

Alezee (22.10.2021)

----------


## svetlana.d2015

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с обновлениями у меня 8.3 (8.3.17.1549) Розница (базовая) редакция 2.3 (2.3.5.24) может у кого есть обновления. Заранее благодарна svetlana.d2015@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с обновлениями у меня 8.3 (8.3.17.1549) Розница (базовая) редакция 2.3 (2.3.5.24) может у кого есть обновления. Заранее благодарна svetlana.d2015@mail.ru


Если базовая  зарегистрирована, обновить можно автоматически. А ссылки здесь
https://turboobit.com/download/folde...omain=turbo.to

----------

